# Just Some Interesting Looking Mods I Found While Browsing Through Pinterest



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

So I found this really awesome board on Pinterest showcasing Mods, here are a few  :













And here is a link to the board: http://www.pinterest.com/fancnanc67/e-cig-mods-modifications/

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

Cuz we all have a little pirate in us!!! ARRR!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (20/11/13)

Seeing things like this almost makes me want to not start modding...
Some fantastic mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Seeing things like this almost makes me want to not start modding...
> Some fantastic mods!


 
haha some are soooo ugly but they are very interesting  Going to be spamming this post for a while  Im stuck on pinterest now haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

let me see your peacock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

A girly vape collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

People are so creative. And good for the image of vaping methinks. A few years from now there will be more vapers than cigarette smokers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (20/11/13)

Thats a weed vape lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> Thats a weed vape lol


 
which one?


----------



## eviltoy (20/11/13)

The old dude and the one in the cup


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

ok I just noticed the cup haha  Didnt know the old guys one was though


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

That is Willy Nelson. Knows for his Ganga habit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

TylerD said:


> That is Willy Nelson. Knows for his Ganga habit!


 

Haha I dont know these things

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Some very interesting mods there... Some people have way to much time on their hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

*E-Hookah, built from a dead GameCube*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (7/1/14)

It looks like the E-HOOKAH might be the next hubly bubly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/1/14)

should have say a 200 - 500 ml tank huge coil quad coils and 4 - 8 pipes running from them pipes runing from it end of pipe should allow for a drip tip of your choosing and bang theres your vape bar 

couple of those on each table vape on while having a snack and a beer ( non alcoholic ) what can i say im slams

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> The old dude and the one in the cup


by old dude, do you mean Willy Nelson hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Radio mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Radio mod


 
Now that is a stelth vaping device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/8/14)

WTF!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> View attachment 9971


Now that suck ass! Or is it the Lady boy's doodicky?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (18/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Now that suck ass! Or is it the Lady boy's doodicky?


All I saw was a monster butt plug

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> All I saw was a monster butt plug


 
bwahahahaha


----------



## Heckers (18/8/14)

You can blow some smoke up his ass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

I'm just grateful that the atty doesn't attach to the other side

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Heckers said:


> You can blow some smoke up his ass.


Just don't suck...... LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Heckers (18/8/14)

Morne said:


> Just don't suck...... LOL


 
Unfortunately thats exactly what you will have to do


----------



## kimbo (18/8/14)

Makes me think of Suck my Mod


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

Questionable Mod:




Stealth Mod:




Cool Mod:


----------

